# New here also



## reefer (Jul 23, 2009)

Being from N.C. does anyone know where one can find the laws of CC. Seems that there is no place one can find the laws in print. I and my pals can not find where they are posted and so with that how do you know if one is legal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

http://www.ncdoj.com/Files/About-DOJ/Law-Enforcement-Liaison/2007-NC-Firearms-gun-Laws.aspx

and

http://www.ncga.state.nc.us/EnactedLegislation/Statutes/HTML/ByChapter/Chapter_14.html

and a summary here: http://handgunlaw.us/states/northcarolina.pdf


----------

